# My Wheelie bin has been nicked!!!!! *UPDATE*



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

WTF??!!

It was full, the whole lot has been swiped! What the fcuk is that about? :x


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Identity fraud!!

Hope not fella, ya should be shredding any important paperwork.

Sorry for this -

Has it wheelie bin nicked? :roll:

Seriously though, contact the council as I believe they have serial numbers and you'll not get your rubbish taken without one.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

had 2 nicked from where i live,all they did with them was take them set fire to them an get high from the fumes,well thats what they did we mine


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, thought of that. Reckon i should report it to the police? Wondering if there's anything i can do to prevent any fraud....?

Don't have a shredder, but always rip things up well, always make sure the address and things are ripped well.

Yeah, ours have chips in them for recording data, i can see this being a massive ball ache. :x


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/tees/7106926.stm


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

TTgreeny said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/tees/7106926.stm


The crazy bastards!

I would have expected all the rubbish to be tipped out if that was the case, this thing was completely full and the whole lot has gone.

Seems a bit more sinister to me


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

If it was me, I would have informed the rozzers.

At least you'll get a crime number to vaildate your request for a new bin from the Council.

Short of chaining the bin to the wall and locking the lid, theres nowt more you can really do.

After all most weeks you'll put them out unattended by the side of the road for collection.

If yours had a chip in, then if someone else has hijacked your bin, it may get picked up when they scan them.

Did you leave the handbrake on?........... Sorry couldn't resist. :roll:


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

when i took the dogs down the river you could see where they burnt the bins out,with the rubbish still in them


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

There was a report last year of our bins turning up in eastern europe!We've only got the green ones so far, and the bastards want to charge you for everyhing that happens to them
cheers
jon


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

TTgreeny said:


> had 2 nicked from where i live,all they did with them was take them set fire to them an get high from the fumes,well thats what they did we mine


Fuck me,I've smoked some shit over the years,but I've never lamped up a bin!
cheers
jon


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

manphibian said:


> WTF??!!
> 
> It was full, the whole lot has been swiped! What the fcuk is that about? :x


AreTVR making a new car? :idea:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Wheelie bin update!!!!!

Had an anonymous note through the door saying they saw a lad down the road swipe it, so i went down there, really scummy looking house, saw the bin, and swiped it back!

Bit worried now, hope there aren't any repercussions :?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Hide the TT!

I think you need to invest in CCTV for your wheelie bin.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Dash said:


> Hide the TT!
> 
> I think you need to invest in CCTV for your wheelie bin.


:/ I've closed the gates on the drive now. Don't you just hate people! :twisted:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Hide the TT!
> ...


Scum sucking evil fucking people! :twisted:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

manphibian said:


> Wheelie bin update!!!!!
> 
> Had an anonymous note through the door saying they saw a lad down the road swipe it, so i went down there, really scummy looking house, saw the bin, and swiped it back!
> 
> Bit worried now, hope there aren't any repercussions :?


Bin returned then!! :roll: Had he emptied it?

How about marking you house number on it in such a way that it's obvious its 'bin' nicked.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah i just nicked it back :lol:

House number now written on it. I didn't think it a necessary thing to do until now.

Some knobs about eh...?!


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Scum-bag doesn't happen to live at the same number in a different road does he, that would be amusing :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Sparks001 said:


> Scum-bag doesn't happen to live at the same number in a different road does he, that would be amusing :lol:


Ha, different street and number! The retards must have dragged the full bin all down the street in broad daylight as someone spotted them and left me the note!

Best part is, it's bin day for the 2 other wheelie bins tomorrow and as they come really early i've had to leave them out on the path overnight.

Hope they don't nick them 2 :lol:

'tards.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

mine is now chained an pad locked in the front garden


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

TTgreeny said:


> mine is now chained an pad locked in the front garden


Well that's the missus sorted now paint your house number on the bin


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

T3RBO said:


> TTgreeny said:
> 
> 
> > mine is now chained an pad locked in the front garden
> ...


 :lol:

And, whilst you're at it, one on the Mrs probably wouldn't go a miss either! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTgreeny said:


> mine is now chained an pad locked in the front garden


Lovely.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I've seen your wheelie bin

Kirsten nicked it viewtopic.php?f=29&t=134649


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

:-O There it is!!!!!!!

Get herrrrrrr! :evil:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Have you heard that plod have been looking at using wheelie bins to hide speed cameras in.

http://www.ukspeedtraps.co.uk/gatso22.htm

Bin Speeding then?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> Have you heard that plod have been looking at using wheelie bins to hide speed cameras in.
> 
> http://www.ukspeedtraps.co.uk/gatso22.htm
> 
> Bin Speeding then?


Thats really poor... I think this topic has *Wheelie* _bin_ going on to long now!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't mean to laugh but this thread is quite funny in a way, the lengths of cctv and ball and chain for a bin and not the TT  - sorry to those who have lost their wheelie bins though :wink:


----------

